# How to build a split tube?



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

Im ready to build a split tube for my brute. How should I build it, what amp/speaker should I use and I guess ubolts for mounting? Oh and I want something low on money but still decent. Thanks!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

have you considered ammo cans?


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I actually have two on the rear....I considered that. Do you think it would look good having 4?


----------

